# Most Highly Sensitive MBTI Types



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

I've heard there was a study about Highly Sensitive People and MBTI, and 70% of the HSP are introverts, most common types were INFP, INFJ, INTP and surprising to me INTJ, while 30% are extroverts and most common HSP extroverts are ENFP and ENFJ, in other words all IN and NF.

I really curious whether that is true or not.

Is there anyone from the types listed above who does / doesn't find themselves HSP ?

Is there anyone whose type wasn't listed above who does / doesn't find themselves HSP ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highly_sensitive_person

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensitivity_(human)

http://www.hsperson.com/test/highly-sensitive-test/

The attributes of HSPs can be remembered as DOES:

- Depth of processing.
- Over aroused (easily compared to others).
- Emotional reactivity and high empathy.
- Sensitivity to subtle stimuli.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmm. This is interesting, but it does make sense to me. It would probably manifest in different ways, however. My INTJ father, for example, has such great cognition that any loud interference/multitude of things happening at once would REALLY rub him the wrong way. This does not mean that he is emotionally sensitive, which is something that I experience as an ENFP. The INF types on the list would experience both criteria, I imagine.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Infp reporting in.

Hmm. I used to believe I wasn't HSP, cuz I had a rather ignorant understanding of what it means. Almost like introversion few years ago, it seemed to me to be correlated with high emotional sensitivity, being an ''empath'' and what not. Only now, recently, after experiencing emotional and physical pressure at work environment I researched more and realized that yesss, I am one of em HSP peeps. I am especially sensitive to noise (very sensitive to this) and light (btw, does being extremely sensitive to onions has anything to do with HSPness?), less sensitive to smells though. And violence, emotional sensitivity too, to a level, etc. also applies. 

But I've noticed that my high sensitivity to noises is also a gift in a way that I have a good musical hearing without ever having taken music lessons, ability to distinguish voices, etc. 

*Have you noticed gifts that come with your highly attuned senses?*

P.S. Could being super ticklish also have to do with being HSP?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l'd believe in it being a trait shared between family members before l'd consider how much type plays into it.


l have a similar demeanor as my INFP mother and ISFP aunt, naturally, who are both likely HSP. lt's something that will be handled differently, by different personality types-some may suffer more anxiety from it- the aunt l mentioned is pretty much now agoraphobic but was highly functional and successful until her mid 40s. 

Both, by the way, have all but shaved their heads a few different times, and keep their hair extremely short because they're so freaked out by the feeling of it growing past 1 inch...l don't struggle with this.

To be frank, l don't prefer to ''turn it off' but l essentially try to most of the time, with too much caffeine and a lot of activity in an attempt to feel more normal (because l'm still an extrovert and trying to lessen that sensitivity has just seemed to fit with that more easily).


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

My father is an INTJ, and my best friend is an INTP, neither is close to a HSP. I think I have some sensory issue. I am very irritable, and impatient. I don't like unnecessary sensory input. I also have a low frustration tolerance. I was giving blood last week. I was in the intake room, with other people. They got TV screens on in there. They are blaring --well I thought it was blaring-- this mindless show, that one with Sharon Osbourne and Darlene from Roseanne. The babble of these morons was so intolerable, I walked up to one of the ladies behind the counter, and asked if her she could please turn off the TV, as I could no longer handle this "vacuous noise", and it was torture. Which it was. Everything is magnified for me.

If I walk into my parents house. They adjust the environment for me. They always got something blaring. First thing they do when I come over, is turn off all noise. lol.

To me, there is no such thing as neutral sensory input. There is no neutral smell, for example. There are only good smells, and bad ones.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Urm HSP is a genetic trait. The correlation to MBTI type would be coincidental.

I know an ISFJ in his 50s and a ENFP in her 50s, both confirmed HSPs, you couldn't even tell though because they are realllllllly mellow. It seems to be very internal, like they feel what they feel but unless they show it on the outside, you wouldn't know. So age has a huge influence on it too I think...

With the ENFP lady, it was a bit obvious with her though because she was so "*LET ME READ YOUR SOUL*" and she could easily tell when I was lying. It was as fascinating as it was incredibly unnerving.

Plus, how do you know that it's not HSP people picking types based on their HSP and not based on cognitive functions?

Also, based on the fact HSP are supposed to be excellent at sensing the emotions of others, INTP and any Fi traits wouldn't fit the list.

Finally, how do you know that the extroverts with HSP aren't just "unaware" (if that's possible) of their HSP? Someone like myself gets overly excited with sensory stimulation, so I seek it out like it's a drug, but in an extrovert it would seem "normal" to be that sensitive to the surrounding because that's what you've always known. If that makes sense? Like, I doubt I'm HSP, but I am very conscious of my "sensory state" if that's even a thing. The only difference between me and someone with HSP is I enjoy it sensory overloading whereas HSP stay away from it. But in an extrovert, it could come across as frantic sporadic bursts of exposing one's self and then withdrawing - totally "normal" extroverted behaviour.

I'm not sure I even explained the last bit properly but I hope I did.


----------



## mrb (Dec 10, 2013)

That INTJs can be sensitive isn't very surprising to me. They're all about competence and they fear being incompetent. Give the INTJ any criticism in their field of expertise/interests and they'll take it as a personal attack on their competency. INTJs are fun troll targets.

I like INTJs tho, they are nice and they have cookies.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am very sensitive to sound. I can't understand what people are saying when there's competing noise, unless the competing sound is instrumental music. Certain frequencies are painful for me. I am sensitive to touch, too. This morning, I cut the tag out of my shirt so that I wouldn't have to spend all day feeling uncomfortable and annoyed by this offending tag. I can hear it when people and instruments go off key.
Also I'm sensitive to taste and don't like anything slimy. No condiments on my food!
Violence... yuck... very squeamish...
Personality type... esfp


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

walking tourist said:


> I am very sensitive to sound. I can't understand what people are saying when there's competing noise, unless the competing sound is instrumental music. Certain frequencies are painful for me. I am sensitive to touch, too. This morning, I cut the tag out of my shirt so that I wouldn't have to spend all day feeling uncomfortable and annoyed by this offending tag. I can hear it when people and instruments go off key.
> Also I'm sensitive to taste and don't like anything slimy. No condiments on my food!
> Violence... yuck... very squeamish...
> Personality type... esfp


I cut tags out of my shirts too. Or buy tagless everything, when I can. Also feels better after washing them a few times. And yes, one tiny rogue flavor, or mistake, can ruin the whole thing.


----------



## Youngandsofthearted (Jun 29, 2014)

I find it to be accurate but idk about INTJs, I'm actually surprised that INTPs are HSP, I know like 2 and they don't seem sensitive to me :\ hmm I might add ESFPs but they kind of hide their emotions behind their fun personality.


----------



## PallasAthena (Aug 3, 2013)

INTP HSP here.
I wonder if our demeanor makes us seem like we're not HSPs? Something might be really getting to me, but I doubt you can tell by looking at me.
But yeah, I get bothered by loud noises especially. At my job, there are these metal oven racks we use for baking, and general storage purposes. They're pretty old and some of them are ridiculously loud. Whenever I have to move them, I do whatever I can to keep them from making too much noise, but other people use the strategy of just pushing them full force to get to point B asap. While it lasts for less time, it's deafeningly loud and makes me want to curl up in a ball and cry.
But I think all anyone else can see is a slightly annoyed look on my face.

I'm pretty sensitive to visual stimulation too. Trypophobia anyone? Fear of clusters of small holes or bumps. Seriously don't Google it if you're sensitive to seeing gross stuff. That sort of thing will actually have me curling up in a ball crying.


----------



## PallasAthena (Aug 3, 2013)

@Dezir
Maybe include a link or quick description of an HSP in the OP? I think some people have confused/will confuse it with being very emotionally sensitive.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

I am. Not completely sure bout my type tho but i'm not an intj.


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm a HSP and so is my ESFJ mom. My ESTJ dad isn't, but he's definitely more sensitive than average to loud noises and certain smells. When there's a piece of bread in the toaster, he often yells, "what's burning!?" lol


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Intp reporting in. I really can be. If someone breaks a value of mine or lies to me... It's a big deal.


i think I misunderstood the question. I'm sensitive to fluorescent lights and loud noises.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Me, an INFJ, sensitive? Nah... okay, yes. 

Terribly sensitive.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

PallasAthena said:


> @Dezir
> Maybe include a link or quick description of an HSP in the OP? I think some people have confused/will confuse it with being very emotionally sensitive.


Highly sensitive person - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

HSP process sensory data much more deeply and thoroughly due to a biological difference in their nervous systems.

HSP Traits:

- Depth of processing.
- Over aroused (easily compared to others)
- Emotional reactivity and high empathy.
- Sensitivity to subtle stimuli.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

@PallasAthena Try working with Persian people in a kitchen - they just never stop talking  I bought ear pugs few days ago and evey morning I put them in to have a more quite and peaceful morning to prepare for the work day.


----------



## gross porcelain (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't know how to know if I'm actually an HSP but I am highly sensitive. I'm an ENFJ. I guess it would be common for me.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

INFJ HSP here.

I really don't like too bright of lights. The shades are always drawn when I'm home. Tags get cut off clothing. And vibrations can bother me too (example:riding a bike over an uneven road. the vibrations through the handlebars drive me nuts). I can't look at barbed wire without cringing. 

And I'm sensitive to violence and scary things. My husband has a whole list of movies he watches alone because I don't like them (I am Legend and The Dark Knight being the last 2 I can remember).


----------

